# 2nd vert run



## Banana444 (Dec 14, 2015)

I have always entertained the idea of growing vert since i started growing, but it always seemed beyond my abilities, and for fear of having a fire using a bare bulb or heat issues not having air cooled hoods. About 3 months ago I took the plung and put away the reflector hoods and i will never grow using hid lamps in a horizontal setup. I never even broke .5g per watt using 600s in soil. First vert grow yielded 18oz of high bag appeal buds and about 3 more of popcorn using just a 4month old 600w hortilux super hps, 7 plants total. So just about 1g per watt. Heres a shot of the next round about 1 month into flower. Much love for those that came before me, vert is the only way to grow if you are using hid lamps.


----------



## m4s73r (Dec 14, 2015)

Nice! Well done sir. Have you considered putting the cage on the outside of the plants and tying back to it? May spread that plant out a little more and not get quite as much popcorn. Just throwing it out there. Either way, solid harvest.


----------



## Banana444 (Dec 15, 2015)

The first cage a built was too small and ended up a big close to the light, some colas were about 6" from bulb at harvest. I made this cage bigger and in the last week, started tucking them thru the cage. I will def throw up some pics when they start packing on the size. Also i have plans of doing a rdwc vert run in the near future.


----------



## bf80255 (Dec 15, 2015)

Looks like its gunna be a fun grow to watch, u see hot diggities vert grow?


----------



## WestDenverPioneer (Dec 15, 2015)

Over time you'll learn pruning techniques that maximize your setup. Identify popcorn before it becomes popcorn... and then remove it. The plant will boost the other branches. In return you'll get more from less.
In some cases it could be worth a longer veg time just to prep for a better/more flower sites with no popcorn.


----------



## m4s73r (Dec 15, 2015)

Banana444 said:


> The first cage a built was too small and ended up a big close to the light, some colas were about 6" from bulb at harvest. I made this cage bigger and in the last week, started tucking them thru the cage. I will def throw up some pics when they start packing on the size. Also i have plans of doing a rdwc vert run in the near future.


Did you get light bleaching from the ones that were 6" from the bulb? the reason i suggested putting the cage on the outside is you would get a more uniform and larger canopy. 
Also its hard to tell height in a pic, how tall was the plant from first set of branches to the top cola?


----------



## Banana444 (Dec 16, 2015)

No i didnt get any light bleaching, but i was using rubber coated wire to hold the colas back. I dont have any pics, wish i woulda snapped one now. Its about 4' from first branches to top of plants.


----------



## bf80255 (Dec 16, 2015)

http://rollitup.org/t/12-12-from-seed-experiment-21-strains.843665/page-93
thats the one I mentioned. ^^^^^ if ur interested.



Banana444 said:


> No i didnt get any light bleaching, but i was using rubber coated wire to hold the colas back. I dont have any pics, wish i woulda snapped one now. Its about 4' from first branches to top of plants.


How far along are these plants into flower?


----------



## Banana444 (Dec 16, 2015)

bf80255 said:


> http://rollitup.org/t/12-12-from-seed-experiment-21-strains.843665/page-93
> thats the one I mentioned. ^^^^^ if ur interested.
> 
> 
> How far along are these plants into flower?


They were switched to flower 11/20, so just under 4 weeks along.


----------



## Banana444 (Dec 16, 2015)

Heres a few more shots


----------



## Banana444 (Dec 16, 2015)

Strain is godsbud x 3 and one clone from a cross i made from a hindu kush female and some bag seed from gsc (supposed to be the good cut from cali that was from a buddy that has mom) that produced a male and i made seeds. And thats what i ran for my first vert run. Super potent and rivaled my most potent strain i have run so far which was rd "the boss"


----------



## Banana444 (Dec 16, 2015)

Cant wait to set up a hydro vert run. @Hot Diggity Sog sweet grow and setup, i ended up gravitating towards rdwc and am loving it.


----------



## sdf (Dec 16, 2015)

very nice, subbed for the run


----------



## Krake (Dec 17, 2015)

Looking good may have to pop back and see this soon


----------



## Banana444 (Jan 16, 2016)

A couple shots with the hps on. Just past 8 weeks from the flip to 12/12. Ill take some shots with lights off when i chop em.


----------



## Banana444 (Mar 17, 2016)

3rd run now all with clones of the best ones.


----------



## Banana444 (Mar 17, 2016)

Djs gold freebie


----------



## kiwipaulie (Mar 19, 2016)

I'm on my first very run and only two weeks into flower and I'd say I'm already 100% converted to vert growing.


----------



## OneHitDone (Apr 16, 2016)

I will be joining you boys shortly with vert growing. Slightly different approach but going vertical non the less


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 16, 2016)

OneHitDone said:


> I will be joining you boys shortly with vert growing. Slightly different approach but going vertical non the less


Looking forward to seeing what you have going.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 16, 2016)

Banana444 said:


> 3rd run now all with clones of the best ones.
> View attachment 3634723


Looking good in there! How did they turn out?


----------



## Banana444 (Apr 16, 2016)

The tangie has 2 week left, 10 weeks total. Looks amazing. I just got done trimming and drying the jew gold vert grow. Best grow to date by weight, finished with 651g @ 60%rh in jar. Im defiantly gonna beat that with the tangie, i have about an entire foot taller of buds, hoping i hit 2#. Ill take some pics tonight.


----------



## onkulas (Apr 16, 2016)

that 600w hps is in a 4x4 tent, looks like.. what's the size of that tent?
thx!


----------



## onkulas (Apr 16, 2016)

i like a lot the idea of that circle fence, btw. very practical if you want to have a strong light in that space


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Apr 16, 2016)

I hope vertical growing doesn't catch on for a while, it's like a calm port in a storm in here.
Great looking stuff, OP, gettin' dialed.


----------



## brimck325 (Apr 16, 2016)

Banana444 said:


> The tangie has 2 week left, 10 weeks total. Looks amazing. I just got done trimming and drying the jew gold vert grow. Best grow to date by weight, finished with 651g @ 60%rh in jar. Im defiantly gonna beat that with the tangie, i have about an entire foot taller of buds, hoping i hit 2#. Ill take some pics tonight.


nice man, lets see em tangies......you gonna start stacking bulbs now? it pays off very well if u can control environment.


----------



## Banana444 (Apr 16, 2016)

Its not in a tent, but i have a tent in the same room.


----------



## Banana444 (Apr 16, 2016)

I have been adding a couple led lights to the side of this grow as i have more room since chopping some stuff, winding down for summer.


----------



## m4s73r (Apr 19, 2016)

Hell yes, Solid bit of growing going on over here. I see we moved the screens outside of plants. Did you find that easier to work with?


----------



## Banana444 (Apr 20, 2016)

m4s73r said:


> Hell yes, Solid bit of growing going on over here. I see we moved the screens outside of plants. Did you find that easier to work with?


Yea, so easy to keep those giant nugs from falling over. I use rubber wire to tie them to the cage, so easy.


----------

